# Help! Irrigation Pump Needed!!



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Need this pump replaced asap!










Anyone know a person/company that can install one pretty quick?

Thanks much for looking.

Jimmy


----------



## DAGB (Dec 1, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Not too hard to install one,and Flounderassassian has a barely used one for sale..I know he hardly ever checks the forum anymore too..But I could get ahold of him for ya..


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

wld1985 said:


> Not too hard to install one,and Flounderassassian has a barely used one for sale..I know he hardly ever checks the forum anymore too..But I could get ahold of him for ya..


Thanks wld, interested what he has to sell for sure if you can get line on him. I just started back looking myself here.

Jimmy


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

I have used Clyde's Well service but I had a submerged pump.


----------

